# TGP - 360 Capital Group



## System (8 August 2010)

Trafalgar Corporate Group (TGP) is a diversified property investment, development and funds management group. The group mainly invests in commercial office and industrial assets located throughout Australia. The group was formed with the merger of Trafalgar Corporate and two of its unlisted property trusts when it listed in July 2005. Trafalgar Managed Investments Limited (TMIL) is the responsible entity.

http://www.trafalgarcorporate.com


----------



## Country Lad (26 October 2013)

*Re: TGP - Trafalgar Corporate Group*

Not my type of company but for anybody happy with a boring landlord, this may go on with it and if so probably slowly.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (10 November 2013)

On October 4th, 2013, Trafalgar Corporate Group changed its name to 360 Capital Group.


----------



## 56gsa (15 November 2017)

Question for those across complex dividends...

TGP is proposing a 21cent dividend (record date 23 Nov) ... but no cash will be received by shareholders...  can anyone explain how this works?

thanks


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2022)

*TGP @ 0.90c has declared a fully franked special dividend of 8c* !!!


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2022)

Telamelo said:


> *TGP @ 0.90c has declared a fully franked special dividend of 8c* !!!
> 
> View attachment 145967



TGP goes ex-dividend on Tuesday 30th August

The record date is 31st August whilst dividend payment date is 7th October

There's also a dividend re-investment plan option available (at a discount).


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2022)

*As reported by Bronwyn Allen of Motley Fool 26/08 @ 4:06pm aest

The 360 Capital Group Ltd share price (TGP) is soaring +10.12% today to 93 cents. This is also on the back of full-year FY22 results released today.

The company reported operating revenue of $53.9 million, up +157% pcp. Its operating profit was $30.9 million, up +240% pcp.

Operating earnings per share (EPS) came in at 14.1 cents per share, up +236% pcp.

The group also announced a fully franked special dividend of 8 cents payable on 7 October.

Shareholders will receive this on top of the 6 cents per share in total ordinary dividends paid this year.

The company says its principal investing continues to drive profits. It has also simplified the business to focus on its core strengths of real estate investing & funds management.

Part of that simplification process was selling its 19.9% stake in Irongate Group to Charter Hall Group(ASC: CHC). It also bought certain assets as part of the transaction.

This improved the balance sheet. 

After settlement on 15 July, the company had more than $160 million in cash, no bank debt, and $49.4 million in liquid assets.

This provides “the opportunity to capitalise on market volatility and dislocation given the Group’s 16-year track record of real estate investing”.*


----------



## Telamelo (29 August 2022)

TGP @ 0.90c declared an 8c special fully franked dividend  

P.S. Reminder goes ex-dividend tomorrow i.e. Tue 30th August


----------

